# Bessacarr E795 08 anyone got 1?



## gnscloz

hi all
thinking of buying bessacarr e795 08 reg 6000 miles has anyone had one past or present, its 3 litre any opinions good or bad appreciated?


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi Mark

In answer to your question - no.

But I found links to >> this << and >> this << which showed me what it looked like. Nice van, with either 2 lounge areas or a fixed twin double at the rear. It looks nice. Enough room for you two and the dogs? :wink:

Gerald


----------



## RichardnGill

Hi we have an E789 which we have had since march. We have done 4.500 miles and over 40 nights away in that time and apart from some very minor prolbems it has been a great van. We had more problems with out last new van which was a Hymer. 

The 3.0 on a smaller van like the 795 should be very good, it can be a bit slow up the hills with a fully loaded Tag van though I am thinking of a remap for ours. The rest of the Fiat bit has been fine. 


Richard...


----------



## gnscloz

thanks guys viwed it last weekend was impressed with build quality, should do us fine thanks


----------



## weldted

*e 765p*

Hi We have a e765p 2008 3000cc have covered 22,000 miles so far engine is chipped we travel well loaded and cruise around 55-60 getting between 24.5 and 26 mpg find it a comfortable van had quite a few problems from new and it had to go back to Swifts Factory but all is fixed now we average around ten weeks at a time two adults and two dogs and find it a breeze. unless you try to go up steep hills backwards, but would thoroughly recommend this van.


----------



## SPROUT

Hi GNSCOLZ :
Hope we are not too late to warn you about buying a 795, We have had one for 2 months and have had it back to the dealer. 
1) The wiring loom needed replacing

2) The light in the rear section needed replacing

3) The water tank to the toilet leaked and flooded the van

4) The habitation door needs replacing (We are still waiting for this to 
happen)

5) Would not start when we went to pick it up had to have a new 
battery fitted.

6) Plastic trim round kitchen window hanging off.

7) Wheel arches had to be refitted because they were hanging off.

8) The sat nav/ reversing camera was wired up incorrectly and was 
draining the battery. Must mention this was down to the dealer and
not BESSECARR.

9) Have just been towed to garage by Greenflag because cruise control
was faulty and was coming on without us turning it on.

We have to say that apart from these faults which have all been repaired apart from the door and cruise control we absolutely love the lay out of the van. It has cream leather seats and it is so bright inside. We are just crossing our fingers that all will be fine now Sprout


----------



## SwiftGroup

Sprout,
If you want us to look into your habitation door or help to get this resolved please PM me or email us at [email protected]

Thanks
Andy


----------



## lib

*Bessacarr E795 2008 on 2.3 JTD anyone got one?*

We are seriously considering swapping our van for a Bessacarr E795 we have seen, but its on a 2.3 JTD/130 BHP. Does anyone know if this engine is big enough for this large van please?

Also how good is the blown air heating as there is no fire fitted?

Many thanks


----------



## TM59

Have had the equivilent Swift Kontiki from new on the 3lt 160 multi jet. Apart from the habitation door being replaced under warranty the vehicle has served us well on our travels throughout Europe.

Buy it and enjoy it


----------



## SPROUT

*Re: Bessacarr E795 2008 on 2.3 JTD anyone got one?*



lib said:


> We are seriously considering swapping our van for a Bessacarr E795 we have seen, but its on a 2.3 JTD/130 BHP. Does anyone know if this engine is big enough for this large van please?
> 
> Also how good is the blown air heating as there is no fire fitted?
> 
> Many thanks


We have a Bessecarr E795 130 BHP and we tow a Citreon C1 car with no trouble. Had quite a lot of teething troubles from new but everything is fine now and we absolutley love the van. Lots of space.
We do not really use heating as we usually just use small electric heater.


----------

